# Kindertrialbike für meinen Sohn, was wie wo ???



## Ned_Burrow (3. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

schon seit längerem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, meinem Sohn ein Trial Bike zu kaufen. Folgender Hintergrund: Mein Sohn ist 3 1/2 Jahre alt und alles was springt und hüpft, interessiert ihn. Mit seinem neuen Fahrrad (BMX) ist er nicht zufrieden, weil es eben nicht springen kann, da es auch ziemlich schwer ist, obwohl wir uns haben beraten lassen. Naja egal, er fährt fast nie damit, stattdessen auf seinem alten Fahrrad, dass bald auseinanderfällt.
Wir wohnen in Grossheubach und haben (sicherlich werden das die meisten hier wissen) eine ziemlich gute Trialstrecke hier. Von uns aus gesehen, wir wohnen auf dem Rosshof (www.rosshof.de) sind das vielleicht 5min. Letzte Woche war hier ein Trial Motorrad Wettkampf, bei dem ich mit meinem Jungen zugeschaut habe. Er war natürlich ganz begeistert. Nun überlege ich wirklich ernsthaft, ihm ein Trialbike zu kaufen und einfach mal abzuwarten, was er daraus macht und ob das Interesse bleibt. Die Möglichkeiten sind natürlich aufgrund der Trialstrecke gleich nebenan ideal und auch bei uns auf dem Rosshof ist rundherum nur Wald und Wiese, da kann er sich austoben.

Nun meine Frage an Euch:
Wo bekomme ich ein wirklich gutes und leichtes (!) Kindertrialrad (für 3-5jährige) her, gerne auch gebraucht. Was muss ich beachten, was ist wichtig. Im Internet finde ich nicht wirklich etwas aussagekräftiges, was mir weiterhilft.

Ich würde mich wirklich über ein paar aussagekräftige Antworten freuen.

Bis dann
Bernd


----------



## robs (3. Juli 2004)

Also ich verweise nochmal auf das Kinder-Monty vom Wolfgang Wobbe.

Das ist, soweit ich weiß, ein Unikat in Deutschland...   sehr leicht (etwas über 7kg), klein (sein Sohn hat es mit 5 bekommen soweit ich weiß), HS33, und man kann es bestimmt noch auf ganz kleine einstellen.
Das Problem ist, dass ich keine Bilder von dem Teil habe, wenn ich welche bekomme, stelle ich sie hier rein, ich kann auch gerne vermitteln, der Wolgang hat sicher Bilder.

Wenn du also bereit bist, für das Rad 600 Okken (vielleicht lässt er auch mit sich handeln) locker zu machen ist das vermutlich das Beste.

Ich kann aus Erfahrung mit den Kindern bei uns im Club sagen, dass diese Pseudo-Kinder-Trialbikes (16" und auch 20") alle zu schwer sind. Wenn die Fahrräder halb so schwer sind wie die Kinder selbst ist das dem Fortschritt nicht gerade zuträglich.

Ich weiß nicht ob der Hoffmann soo kleine Bikes baut oder ob vielleicht das Echo-Kinderbike klein genug ist, jedenfalls möchte ich dir nahelegen, auf die Geometrie und das Gewicht zu achten.


In der Größe (und bei soo geringen Belastungen) kann man vielleicht sogar selbst zusammenbrutzeln, aber dazu braucht man halt passendes Gerät.

edit: hab doch ein Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. Juli 2004)

das rad ist kein unikat sondern das 2001er monty 207 Lite.
http://www.monty-bikes.de/index.php?show_shop_menu=1&id=100&show_shop_catalogue=1&shop_type=trial&order=ASC&order_by=articleNr&action=detail&amount=1&articleNr=00002075&admin=false&random=0.87361200 1088887310#


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (3. Juli 2004)

also das monty wird für einen 3 1/2 jährigen viiiel zu groß sein, das is ja bei dem fahrer auf dem Bild zu groß und wie ich das mitgekreigt habe ist dieser bereits 5Jahre!!

Ich kann dir nur das Hoffmann Youngstar ans Herz legen, weil dieses viele Vorteile hat. der wohl größte Vorteil wird sein, dass das Bike extra für Kinder gebaut ist und da bei hoffmann alles custom-made ist, kann er es speziell für einen 3 1/2 jährigen aufbauen, außerdem sind die youngstars so "verstellbar"
das man dieses bike noch eineige Jahre fahren kann und das Bike hat einen hohen wiederverkaufswert, dasehr viele Kinder trial fahren!! Außerdem kann dein Sohn sich die farbe aussuchen.......
am aller besten wäre du rufst am montag mal beim Lorenz Hoffmann an. 06222-75244
Max
P.S. Gab es da nicht mal einen Bericht in der Trialsport über das bike???


----------



## biketrialer (4. Juli 2004)

TrialsMax schrieb:
			
		

> also das monty wird für einen 3 1/2 jährigen viiiel zu groß sein, das is ja bei dem fahrer auf dem Bild zu groß und wie ich das mitgekreigt habe ist dieser bereits 5Jahre!!
> 
> Ich kann dir nur das Hoffmann Youngstar ans Herz legen, weil dieses viele Vorteile hat. der wohl größte Vorteil wird sein, dass das Bike extra für Kinder gebaut ist und da bei hoffmann alles custom-made ist, kann er es speziell für einen 3 1/2 jährigen aufbauen, außerdem sind die youngstars so "verstellbar"
> das man dieses bike noch eineige Jahre fahren kann und das Bike hat einen hohen wiederverkaufswert, dasehr viele Kinder trial fahren!! Außerdem kann dein Sohn sich die farbe aussuchen.......
> ...



keine schleichwerbung hier.....gell 
toto


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (4. Juli 2004)

Hat denn keiner den Bericht?


----------



## Hanxs (4. Juli 2004)

Kurz gesucht und tada!!!

CLICK


----------



## robs (4. Juli 2004)

Hab auch noch ein Kinderbike gefunden:


----------



## Sanitoeter (4. Juli 2004)

cool, wo gibts das bike? das will ich haben @ robs


----------



## Ned_Burrow (5. Juli 2004)

Ich muss mich verbessern, da ich aus unerklärlichen Gründen das Alter meines Juniors falsch angegeben habe. Er ist nicht dreieinhalb, sondern fünfeinhalb. Meine Tochter ist dreinhalb, wahrscheinlich habe ich es irgendwie verwechselt.

Ansonsten habe ich schon per mail mit Lorenz Hoffmann Kontakt aufgenommen und werde ihn heute einmal anrufen. Das Beste daran ist, sein Geschäft ist nur schlappe 55 km von hier entfernt, da kann man auch eben mal schnell vorbeirauschen.

Also vielen Dank für die Infos von allen.

Gruss Bernd


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (5. Juli 2004)

Der Lorenz Hoffmann hat ein spezielle Kinder-Trialrad gebaut.

In Schatthausen sind damit 4 und 5 Jährige unterwegs.

Dieses Fahrrad ist vom Preis und der Qualität her das beste Angebot.

Telefonnummer vom Lorenz: 06222/75244


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (5. Juli 2004)

Ned_Burrow schrieb:
			
		

> Das Beste daran ist, sein Geschäft ist nur schlappe 55 km von hier entfernt, da kann man auch eben mal schnell vorbeirauschen.


das is doch optimal!


----------



## johnny.winter (5. Juli 2004)

Bei Jan Göhrig gibt es außerdem noch ein Echo. Genannt "Echo Kid".


----------



## Levelboss (5. Juli 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Jan Göhrig gibt es außerdem noch ein Echo. Genannt "Echo Kid".



das Teil ist aber nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht und für einen fünfjährigen eindeutig zu groß.


----------



## Sanitoeter (6. Juli 2004)

Also, ich denk mal füren Anfang wird es wohl reichen..ich glaube nicht, dass der kleine schon so früh die 6 paletten packt (ich will jetzt nichts schlechtes schreiben, aber es wird wohl so sein...bei mir hats auch derbst lang gedauert)

Also ich finde, man sollte zuerst einmal die Grundkenntnisse mit dem Bike erlernen (bunny hop, BWHs, räder versetzten, etc.) aber noch nicht gleich die derbsten sprünge.... zur not lässt sich immer noch irgendwo gewicht einsparen (aufgebohrte felgen etc.) und außerdem soll das bike ja auch nicht bei dem ersten fehler gleich brechen (so wie es mir passiert ist... ich ahb den fehler gemacht und nen Kumpel fahren lassen *fg*)

Ich würde den Kleinen mit nem stabilerem Rahmen anfangen lassen...


----------



## KAMIkazerider (6. Juli 2004)

bei nem 5 jährigen ist nciht die frage nach nem stabilen rahmen sondern ob er mit dem gewicht des bikes klarkommt. wenn das kind 20 kilo wiegt und das bike 15 kann irgendwas nicht stimmen...

ich würds monty 207 empfehlen...was aber leider preislinch nicht grad billig ist.
oder sonnst vom hoffmann ne 20" alternative...


----------

